# Lahaina Villas vs. Napili Villas



## GregT (Jun 29, 2015)

All,

We've settled in to Napili Villas after leaving Lahaina Villas (our beloved 6206) and it is an interesting change.   

For reference, we compared Kauai Lagoons 3BR to Lahaina Villas in this thread.

Similar to my experience in Kauai Lagoons, Napili Villas is noticeably smaller than Lahaina Villas.   There are subtle tweaks in the room layout that we notice here that make the living area and bedrooms feel smaller.   For comparison, the living area for Lahaina Villas is 20 x 26 flip flops, for 520 total ffs.   The living area for Napili is 16x28, or 448 total ffs.   It is disguised well, and the appearance of the two units is very similar in pictures, however some of the little things we really like about Lahaina Villas have been removed (there is no closet for our suitcases, there is no table behind the sofa for our keys/sunscreen, the shower is smaller, the second bedroom doesn't have a "slide-out", the drawers are smaller).   These are tiny things, but it definitely lives smaller than Lahaina Villas.   

The balcony however is noticeably bigger, both in terms of full extension to the end of the building and it is about two flip flops deeper, which makes it feel much larger.  Additionally, the wall is a little shorter and the railing is a little taller, providing more visibility.   So the balcony is better, but the living area is not as good.    

We are just arrived, so I don't yet have a feel for proximity to BBQs and pools, and will look forward to seeing how that works.  All in all, this is a great property!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Greg,

What floor are you on?

The 3 BR condos in the Lahaina tower are so nice and light and it must feel like being at home with so much space around you.  The 2 BR condos still have a spacious feeling too but are darker but the view from the living room is spectacular.  The corner 3 BR condo views are even better.

I felt the same when we were staying one night in a studio at the Molokai tower.  You have the ocean right in front of you plus you see the long, wide beach and ocean plus a lot of lush greenery too from the side window.  I love the large area of grass in the front of our resort.  It gives that cool feeling and is so relaxing, IMO.

It's all about location and view plus a comfortable condo.  For us, it doesn't have to be that luxurious but I love the resort atmosphere and the condos mostly are luxurious when you stay in a resort and I really like having a restaurant/bar on the premises too.  It is convenient plus there are several here in walking distance which makes it even better.

Enjoy the the Fourth of July and then it is looking forward to next year already.  

I wonder if there will be fireworks right in front of the resort?


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 29, 2015)

GregT said:


> the living area for Lahaina Villas is 20 x 26 flip flops, for 520 total ffs.   The living area for Napili is 16x28, or 448 total ffs.



Greg....are these "sober flip flops" where one foot is directly in front of the other, or "I am having a bit too much fun on vaca flip flops" where you likely would not pass the sobriety test, and perhaps the accuracy of the measurement must be questioned.


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Greg....are these "sober flip flops" where one foot is directly in front of the other, or "I am having a bit too much fun on vaca flip flops" where you likely would not pass the sobriety test, and perhaps the accuracy of the measurement must be questioned.



This is an excellent (and appropriate) question considering the amount of wine we shipped to Hawaii.  However, these were sober flip flops as this is the kind of useless trivia that I like to collect.   Perhaps I will change the unit of measure to sffs.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2015)

iconnections said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> What floor are you on?
> 
> ...



Hi Emmy, we are on the 6th floor, so it is an excellent comparator to Lahaina Villas.   I agree with you about the corner units, they are very bright and I'm a big fan of the 3BR units.   MOC is a lovely place!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 29, 2015)

Greg,

I wonder if this difference between Lahaina and Napili is limited to the 3BR units?  I have never stayed in one of them.  We own oceanfront 2BR and I have never felt that the 2BR units in Napili Villas seemed at all smaller.  We actually prefer them.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 29, 2015)

The initial brochures for the Lahaina and Napili units had floorplans with approximate square feet that varied between units and even between buildings (see my floor plans).  So one would have to get out their tape measure to figure out the differences. I don't think there is a universal conversion formula for flip-flops.  I only remember that there are 2.54 CM / Inch...


----------



## davidvel (Jun 29, 2015)

GregT said:


> This is an excellent (and appropriate) question considering the amount of wine we shipped to Hawaii.  However, these were sober flip flops as this is the kind of useless trivia that I like to collect.   Perhaps I will change the unit of measure to sffs.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Now I understand all the news reports about a wine shortage in North County.


----------



## larryallen (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe it's just me but the last thing I plan to do on my next vacation to Hawaii is measure the hotel room. Enjoy your VACATION!  Have FUN!  See the BEACH!  Come on man!


----------



## davidvel (Jun 30, 2015)

larryallen said:


> Maybe it's just me but the last thing I plan to do on my next vacation to Hawaii is measure the hotel room. Enjoy your VACATION!  Have FUN!  See the BEACH!  Come on man!



When you're in Hawaii 11 months a year like Greg, things get mundane. :hysterical:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2015)

larryallen said:


> Maybe it's just me but the last thing I plan to do on my next vacation to Hawaii is measure the hotel room. Enjoy your VACATION!  Have FUN!  See the BEACH!  Come on man!



I am sure you are not alone, but others do find this rather interesting. I have spent time figuring out where certain unit types are located and different stuff that probably doesn't matter to most. A vacation, even as short as a week does have its down time in the unit. What better to do than learn more about what you own? No harm, no foul.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 30, 2015)

larryallen said:


> Maybe it's just me but the last thing I plan to do on my next vacation to Hawaii is measure the hotel room. Enjoy your VACATION!  Have FUN!  See the BEACH!  Come on man!



If it's a matter of you not having the correct equipment I'm sure Greg will be happy to send you a pair of flip-flops certified for the job.  

Everybody vacations differently, no harm no foul if you think taking flip-flop measurements is a little odd; I'm sure we all do something that others consider a little odd.  Me, I love when Greg reports his flip-flopping all over every unit he ever stays in.  It's a hysterical visual!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 30, 2015)

He is having lots of fun enjoying his family and company and the beach and so much more.  I have no doubt and Maui is a great place to be and certainly on Ka'anapali Beach.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 30, 2015)

Whodathunk that sq. ffs would be become a Greg-tested TUG-approved measurement. Greg, you really need to add a mini-tape measure to your travel essentials!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2015)

You didn't happen to use two different pairs of flip flops for the test? Or your flip flops for one unit and your Jonell's for another? That could account for the 16% difference in size?


----------



## gomike (Jun 30, 2015)

I am here too, in Molokai tower though.  Spending about 5 weeks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 30, 2015)

gomike said:


> I am here too, in Molokai tower though.  Spending about 5 weeks.



Do you have the appropriate flip-flops?  

Geeeeze, five weeks!  "Lucky!"  <--- said in my best Napoleon Dynamite voice


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 30, 2015)

Somebody needs a life. I hear there is an ocean and maybe some sand near there. Easier to find than a tape measure. Sheesh!


----------



## gomike (Jun 30, 2015)

I've got some fruit by the foot

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## n777lt (Jun 30, 2015)

Greg's "flip flops" definitely should be enshrined in TUGGER lore, just like the Smoots that measure the bridge across the Charles River at MIT.  (Smoot was an MIT engineering student who lay down repeatedly so that his fraternity could measure the length of the bridge in units of his height, back in ancient days, i.e. the 50s) See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoot.

Thank you Greg!


----------



## GregT (Jul 1, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Somebody needs a life. I hear there is an ocean and maybe some sand near there. Easier to find than a tape measure. Sheesh!



Sorry you don't like my flip flop measurements -- love the Smoot reference, and yes, these are the same flip flops as last year, so there is integrity to the flip flop comparison!

Maui rocks -- picture attached should reassure Passepartout that life is terrific -- from our Trilogy trip.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jul 1, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Greg,
> 
> I wonder if this difference between Lahaina and Napili is limited to the 3BR units?  I have never stayed in one of them.  We own oceanfront 2BR and I have never felt that the 2BR units in Napili Villas seemed at all smaller.  We actually prefer them.



BocaBoy,

I do believe the difference is limited to the 3BR units, and I also think Napili Villas 2BR would be superior to the Lahaina Villas 2BR because the balcony view plane is better.  I always wondered why they made the wall so high in Lahaina Villas, such that you can't see through it when sitting at the table (on most floors).   I now realize they corrected this flaw and the Napili 2BR balconies must have better view plane.

I suspect that the 3BR living area in Napili is similar in size as the 2BR, and that only the Lahaina Villas 3BRs are oversized.   I will step off a 2BR someday and will post the sffs.  

My initial reaction as posted early on is unchanged -- Napili lives smaller than Lahaina, but the balcony is superior.   I prefer the more shady Lahaina Villas grass and the BBQ structure, but being a little closer to Whalers Village and the better beach in front of Napili are very nice perks.  These are both great units and I would be happy in either one. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2015)

All,

A final measurement:  the 2BR Island View in Napili that my brother is staying in (3308) measures the living area at 14 x 33 ffs.  So at 462 ffs (give or take), it is approximately the same size as the 3BR in Napili.  However, because the 3BR in Napili has similar furniture to the 3BR in Lahaina, the 2BR in Napili actually feels bigger to me than the 3BR in Napili.

Interesting stuff....(to me).

Best,

Greg


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> Interesting stuff....(to me).



Greg....you are one square flip flop.  

Its posts like yours that give accountants a bad rap.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 2, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Greg....you are one square flip flop.
> 
> Its posts like yours that give accountants a bad rap.



Oh, it's a lot more than Greg's flip-flops.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 2, 2015)

good afternoon

I love flip flops measurements...

:whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:

That's all I have to add to this...


----------



## smithde (Jul 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> I also think Napili Villas 2BR would be superior to the Lahaina Villas 2BR because the balcony view plane is better.  I always wondered why they made the wall so high in Lahaina Villas, such that you can't see through it when sitting at the table (on most floors).   I now realize they corrected this flaw and the Napili 2BR balconies must have better view plane.


Greg,

If I remember correctly, Mariott only fixed the balcony wall problem  in the 2BR Napili Villas on some floors.  I believe several floors still have the wall.  In my view, Marriott really undersized the balconies in both towers.  Hyatt did the balconies correctly in their new building.  Much larger, designed to be an extension of the living space and if I memory serves - a clear "wall" to take advantage of the view.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> Additionally, the wall is a little shorter and the railing is a little taller, providing more visibility.



Are you talking about the window height and lanai wall differences on the 5th and 7th Napili floors?


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> Are you talking about the window height and lanai wall differences on the 5th and 7th Napili floors?



No, I'm not talking about the very open windows and wall in Lahaina 5/7/9 and in Napili 5/7 (which are tremendous), I believe the wall is a little shorter and the railing a little longer in Napili, improving the view plane in that building.

I took pics and will post when possible.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jul 3, 2015)

Okay, here are the two pictures that I took, both of the second floor balcony at Lahaina and Napili.   IMO, the railing view is shorter on Lahaina than on Napili, and the picture I believe shows that.

However, the picture suggests the wall height is the same, which I didn't experience when actually on the balcony.

Please note, when I first visited Lahaina 4206/24 in 2008, one of the first thing I noticed was that my view was modestly obstructed when sitting at the table outside.   There is no doubt in my mind that the view from Napili 6304/26 was less obstructed when sitting at the table (and please recall, I've been doing this for 7 years, and noticed a difference in Napili immediately).  

So....unclear what is going on, but I wanted to post the two pics, and we need a Napili expert to weigh in on the differences in staying in a 2BR OF in Napili vs. Lahaina.

(Okay, I can't figure out how to embed Images -- any help here??  Pics are linked here.)  Thx

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 3, 2015)

GregT said:


> Okay, here are the two pictures that I took, both of the second floor balcony at Lahaina and Napili.   IMO, the railing view is shorter on Lahaina than on Napili, and the picture I believe shows that.
> 
> However, the picture suggests the wall height is the same, which I didn't experience when actually on the balcony.
> 
> ...



Greg, It doesn't look like the pic link works. It makes me sign in to our Shutterfly account and then just shows our photos.

If you want to e-mail them to me, I can drop them in to Photobucket and then embed them in a post.


----------



## GregT (Jul 3, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Greg, It doesn't look like the pic link works. It makes me sign in to our Shutterfly account and then just shows our photos.
> 
> If you want to e-mail them to me, I can drop them in to Photobucket and then embed them in a post.



Thank you -- will send to you now.


----------



## gomike (Jul 3, 2015)

Greg are you still here?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Jul 3, 2015)

gomike said:


> Greg are you still here?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Mike, 

I came back today, so sorry to have missed you.   I will be back next year and will hope that our paths cross!  Enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## gomike (Jul 3, 2015)

I was just hoping to steal your food 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Napili Railing*







*Lahaina Railing*


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 4, 2015)

Lahaina's railing is a shade shorter looks like. Greg, how many tenths of a flip flop difference is it?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 4, 2015)

...but can you give me the differences in flip-flops? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 4, 2015)

Not sure how easy it would be to pace out a vertical surface. Not many people can walk up walls...


----------



## GregT (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll make sure that I measure it in ffs next year........if anyone beats me to it, please post the results.  Thanks!


----------



## davidvel (Jul 4, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure how easy it would be to pace out a vertical surface. Not many people can walk up walls...


You're talking about a flip-flop expert here... :hysterical:


----------



## Fairwinds (Jul 4, 2015)

GregT said:


> I'll make sure that I measure it in ffs next year........if anyone beats me to it, please post the results.  Thanks!



Beats you to it? All claims of consistency will be debunked unless they have replicas of the Kings flip flops and must consume the same # of libations prior to measuring. Standards please!


----------



## pspercy (Jul 4, 2015)

Do they have fireworks on Kaanapali Beach?


----------



## toddc2 (Jul 6, 2015)

pspercy said:


> Do they have fireworks on Kaanapali Beach?



Nope, I was there for the 4th a couple of years ago and watched the Lahaina fireworks from Kaanapali


----------



## toddc2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey Greg,

I am wondering about the parking differences between staying in Lahaina vs. Napili:

Access to parking: that lot by Napili is small, did you have to hike over to the lot behind Lahaina when staying in Napili?

At check-in/check-out: Is there somewhere to unload bags easily? I have always stayed in the old section and UNLOADing is a breeze. However I usually drag the bags back to the Lahaina parking lot the morning of checkout which isn't much fun (on several levels).

Todd


----------



## GregT (Jul 6, 2015)

toddc2 said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> I am wondering about the parking differences between staying in Lahaina vs. Napili:
> 
> ...



Todd,

We were mostly able to park in Napili parking lot, but it was packed, and there were a couple times when I had to park in Lahaina and hoof it.  From a loading/unloading perspective, we used the little grass area right by the entry to the lower level as our staging area.  We never had to do a major grocery/suitcase drop, and if we did, that would be a little more problematic.  Lahaina is very convenient with the dedicated loading/unloading spaces and Napili lacks that.

I'd not realized until this trip how much smaller the Napili space is.  My brother told me that he was able to valet park for free when he couldn't get into Napili, but I never tried it.

Best,

Greg


----------



## toddc2 (Jul 6, 2015)

GregT said:


> Todd,
> 
> We were mostly able to park in Napili parking lot, but it was packed, and there were a couple times when I had to park in Lahaina and hoof it.  From a loading/unloading perspective, we used the little grass area right by the entry to the lower level as our staging area.  We never had to do a major grocery/suitcase drop, and if we did, that would be a little more problematic.  Lahaina is very convenient with the dedicated loading/unloading spaces and Napili lacks that.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I wonder if Napili owners can check in at the main valet area and let the valet guys haul the luggage over?


----------



## GregT (Jul 6, 2015)

toddc2 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if Napili owners can check in at the main valet area and let the valet guys haul the luggage over?



Well, if you mean bellhop (versus the valet guys), then yes.  We routinely go to the main check-in area and give our luggage and food to the bellhop.   We even do this before our room is ready and they hold all the stuff at the check-in desk (and put the perishables in a refrigerated room).   We will give a tip when they deliver the stuff and it works well.   We've never actually valet parked our car, but use that area routinely to assist with luggage/grocery delivery to the room.

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 7, 2015)

GregT said:


> I'll make sure that I measure it in ffs next year........if anyone beats me to it, please post the results. Thanks!


I happened to find the measurements in square footage tonight when I was trying to find this album.

The brochures date back to March 2011 but I doubt if the measurements have changed since then. They are still not that clear to me but here is the link:

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/n-pMXGQ#!/i-7bLThvG


----------

